# Shares under 10c and $10m Market Cap



## Eloise (25 March 2009)

HI
I'm looking for companies that trade at .10c and under to add to my watchlist.  Can anyone tell me where i could find a list? or sugesst any to add?

Thanks so much in advance


----------



## beamstas (25 March 2009)

*Re: Shares under .10*



Eloise said:


> HI
> I'm looking for companies that trade at .10c and under to add to my watchlist.  Can anyone tell me where i could find a list? or sugesst any to add?
> 
> Thanks so much in advance




There is none as far as i know.

0.10 cents is a very small price

Do you mean 10 cents?

EMS is trading at 5 cents


----------



## mitch87 (25 March 2009)

*Re: Shares under .10?*

there are plenty of stocks trading below 0.10

far,meo,adi,fcn,hig,ady,mar,exm,mrx,adn,buy,key,lsl,ttr,mos,wwi,new,vcr,toe

just to name a few that are on my watchlist, however i know very little about these ones, just very high spec.

far is probably the one to watch


----------



## Sean K (25 March 2009)

*Re: Shares under .10?*

Forget price and look for market cap.

Suggest you look for minnows under $10m for a bottom of the barrel appoach.


----------



## cutz (25 March 2009)

*Re: Shares under .10?*



Eloise said:


> HI
> I'm looking for companies that trade at .10c and under to add to my watchlist.  Can anyone tell me where i could find a list? or sugesst any to add?
> 
> Thanks so much in advance




G'Day,

If you're with commsec just run the "Advanced Search Tool">Value>Value Rank>Rank Lowest>Run Query.

Word of warning, steer well clear of partially paid shares, refer to the brisconnections thread.


----------



## mitch87 (25 March 2009)

*Re: Shares under .10?*



kennas said:


> Forget price and look for market cap.
> 
> Suggest you look for minnows under $10m for a bottom of the barrel appoach.




absolutely, one of the big mistakes people make is buying into shares based on SP only. SP is totally irrelevant unless you are plugging it into some valuation formula, market capital is the figure to look at


----------



## Sean K (25 March 2009)

*Re: Shares under .10?*



mitch87 said:


> absolutely, one of the big mistakes people make is buying into shares based on SP only. SP is totally irrelevant unless you are plugging it into some valuation formula, market capital is the figure to look at



And for new punters, divide shares on issue by the share price to get MC. This doesn't account for cash on hand and other assets but is a start up guide. Just start with MC for now.

You will find this info in their last quarterly, or look for their last presentations that provide some good background. Sometimes.


----------



## Eloise (25 March 2009)

*Re: Shares under .10?*

Thanks for all the info guys.  Gonna start doing my homework on them all now 
Much appreciated


----------



## Mad Mel (25 March 2009)

*Re: Shares under .10?*

A bit of a random searching method is to use Google Finance, which lists similar companies in that sector when you check out a company. For example: http://www.google.com/finance?q=asx:raw.


----------



## Sean K (25 March 2009)

*Re: Shares under .10?*



Eloise said:


> Thanks for all the info guys.  Gonna start doing my homework on them all now
> Much appreciated



Hey, lets change the title to stocks under $10m market cap and it has some legs??


----------



## Eloise (25 March 2009)

*Re: Shares under .10?*



kennas said:


> Hey, lets change the title to stocks under $10m market cap and it has some legs??




Sounds like a great idea, but i have no idea how to change the title! haha


----------



## Pierian (25 March 2009)

*Re: Shares under .10?*

Good little thread. 

I have read that Sir John Templeton originally found the pathway to success by placing an order with his broker to purchase $100 worth of shares for all companies trading at under 1.00 per share. This was during the recession following the war.


----------



## Sean K (25 March 2009)

*Re: Shares under .10?*



Eloise said:


> Sounds like a great idea, but i have no idea how to change the title! haha



Done!


----------



## Uncle Festivus (25 March 2009)

*Re: Shares under .10?*

Or.... how bout.... under 10c & under $10M?

Such stocks make up 35% of the market - 789 out of 2261. Might have to define your criteria a bit more


----------



## Mad Mel (25 March 2009)

*Re: Shares under .10?*

One that gets some discussion on these forums and fits the description both in MC and SP is EDE.   Big disclaimer:  I hold EDE, caress it, and sing it to sleep at night.  Don't take anything I say about it to have any element of objectivity.

Another is OIP, or at least it met the description 3 weeks ago. If the SP falls, it could be back under $10M, and warrants watching.


----------



## Sean K (25 March 2009)

*Re: Shares under .10?*



Uncle Festivus said:


> Or.... how bout.... under 10c & under $10M?
> 
> Such stocks make up 35% of the market - 789 out of 2261. Might have to define your criteria a bit more



Yes, might be even more significant. They might be the really big winners, for the microcap hunters.

Is the thread starter happy with this?

Eloise?


----------



## Eloise (25 March 2009)

*Re: Shares under .10?*



Uncle Festivus said:


> Or.... how bout.... under 10c & under $10M?
> 
> Such stocks make up 35% of the market - 789 out of 2261. Might have to define your criteria a bit more




Haha yes this sounds even better!
Thanks guys


----------



## kingcarmleo (25 March 2009)

*Re: Shares under $10m Market Cap*

ADX is under 4c, billion barrel oil target, wolfgang zimmer running the show too. what you guys think of ADX?


----------



## Eloise (25 March 2009)

*Re: Shares under .10?*



Uncle Festivus said:


> Or.... how bout.... under 10c & under $10M?
> 
> Such stocks make up 35% of the market - 789 out of 2261. Might have to define your criteria a bit more




Thanks for the list Uncle Festivus - you have given me ALOT to think about!
Much Appreciated!


----------



## roofa (25 March 2009)

BDL worth a look @ 5 cents if you are doing research, noticed some directors topping up their super funds in recent times.


----------



## stumpythefish (26 March 2009)

roofa said:


> BDL worth a look @ 5 cents if you are doing research, noticed some directors topping up their super funds in recent times.




Yea, Im taking an interest in this one. heaps of director buy a few weeks ago and has risen from .37 to the current .55 since.

Seems to be building for an upswing.


----------



## jackson8 (26 March 2009)

Eloise said:


> HI
> I'm looking for companies that trade at .10c and under to add to my watchlist.  Can anyone tell me where i could find a list? or sugesst any to add?
> 
> Thanks so much in advance




hi eloise
try this site
http://www.tradingroom.com.au/apps/mkt/industrylisting.ac


choose which sector you are interested in then export data to excel or such , then sort by either price or market cap


----------



## alex keaton (6 April 2009)

There are 100's of stocks that fit the under 10c and under 10m category

This should get you started.. order by market cap, price as at a few minutes ago

Company	Code	Last	Market Cap
ENTEK	ETE	6	$9,956,101.00
METABOLIC	MBP	3.2	$9,644,932.00
BOULDER	BGD	2	$9,636,039.00
RED METAL	RDM	9.4	$9,580,812.00
BROAD INVT	BRO	0.3	$9,548,481.00
SUBSAHARA	SBS	1.9	$9,522,037.00
RANGERIVER	RNG	1.4	$9,513,967.00
VITA GROUP	VTG	6.6	$9,322,355.00
AZUMAH	AZM	10	$9,315,000.00
BONAPARTE	BON	4.9	$9,279,375.00
MERCHANT	MHI	9.8	$9,170,756.00
MONARO MIN	MRO	10	$9,093,150.00
CROESUS	CRS	2	$8,983,012.00
TSVHOLDING	TSH	9.5	$8,868,341.00
REY RES	REY	6.4	$8,770,096.00
COMPASS HOTEL	CXH	7	$8,661,177.00
NGM RES	NGM	7.5	$8,631,000.00
TRI ORIGIN	TRO	8.4	$8,561,132.00
HANNANS	HNR	10	$8,452,860.00
ACCENT RES	ACS	7.8	$8,433,048.00
BIOTRON	BIT	8	$8,355,485.00
ELIXIR PET	EXR	4.4	$8,315,493.00
GLENGARRY	GGY	2.9	$8,294,107.00
YELLOW ROCK	YRR	4.9	$8,257,784.00
TRUSTPOWER	TPW070	8.25	$8,250,000.00
XRF	XRF	9	$8,245,051.00
FLETBUILD	FBU210	9.3	$8,237,893.00
STHN GOLD	SAU	8.8	$8,199,074.00
ZEDEX	ZDX	3.9	$8,198,679.00
MATRIX OIL	EMR	7	$8,083,707.00
ASF GROUP	AFA	9	$7,979,916.00
ENTELLECT	ESN	0.6	$7,863,409.00
BOUNTY OIL	BUY	2.6	$7,821,857.00
GATEWAY	GML	7.6	$7,685,345.00
SAFETYMED	SFP	10	$7,629,007.00
GOLDEN CROSS	GCR	1.2	$7,618,837.00
PULSE HEALTH	PHG	5.5	$7,602,748.00
LACHLAN STAR	LSA	0.7	$7,559,072.00
CENTRAL ASIA	CVR	5	$7,511,858.00
AVITA MEDICAL	AVH	8	$7,477,913.00
ADG GLOBAL	ADQ	10	$7,353,760.00
ADV ENGINE	ACE	4.9	$7,242,352.00
JUPITERENG	JPR	2	$7,137,204.00
SEALEGS	SLG	9	$7,118,117.00
WCP DIVERS	WCP	3	$6,964,007.00
RESONANCE	RHT	1.9	$6,821,126.00
MAWSON	MWE	4.4	$6,786,148.00
TECHNICHE	TCN	9.1	$6,760,966.00
KEY PETROLEUM	KEY	9	$6,747,450.00
ADELPHI EN	ADI	5.6	$6,719,891.00
URANIUM EX	UXA	7.4	$6,608,786.00
DAGUILAR	DGR	4.5	$6,572,005.00
MIDAS RES	MDS	2.9	$6,553,311.00
ORD RIVER	ORD	3.6	$6,469,251.00
RANGE RES	RRS	3.2	$6,374,081.00
FLETBUILD	FBU190	9.25	$6,313,310.00
WRIGHTSONFIN	PWF030	6.3	$6,300,000.00
PATRYS LTD	PAB	7	$6,265,439.00
PANCONT	PCL	1.4	$6,226,782.00
EFTEL	EFT	3.9	$6,155,663.00
COPSTRIKE	CSE	6.7	$6,125,178.00
FACILITATE	FAC	5.5	$6,099,238.00
ADELAIDE	ADE	7.8	$6,088,694.00
CARDIA	CNN	2.2	$6,075,787.00
OVERLAND	OVR	10	$6,060,000.00
ENVIRON	ESI	1.9	$5,965,732.00
RAWSON	RAW	8.3	$5,940,073.00
ENVIROGOLD	EVG	3	$5,937,892.00
GOLDEN RIM	GMR	7	$5,935,656.00
KARMELSONIX	KSX	1.9	$5,868,660.00
WILDHORSE	WHE	9	$5,841,450.00
DEGREY	DEG	2.6	$5,800,921.00
GREATERPAC	GPN	0.5	$5,796,853.00
POWERLAN	PWR	7	$5,776,915.00
STRATEGIC	SER	2	$5,764,450.00
NORTH WEST	NWR	4.3	$5,704,828.00
GAS2GRID	GGX	4.8	$5,544,963.00
MAXIMUS	MXR	3.6	$5,532,230.00
PRIMA	PRR	1.8	$5,491,438.00
PRAIRIE DN	PDZ	7.5	$5,466,795.00
BEYOND	BSI	2.5	$5,452,770.00
ADERSOURCE	ADN	6.4	$5,321,986.00
LION ENE	LIO	5.6	$5,291,650.00
ENVMISSION	EVM	5	$5,277,794.00
ROYAL RES	ROY	5.7	$5,270,257.00
MOUNT MAGNET	MUM	9	$5,218,825.00
GALE PAC	GAP	3.8	$5,199,712.00
PACRIM LTD	PRE	0.6	$5,185,724.00
EQITX LTD	EQX	3.1	$5,132,489.00
DATADOT	DDT	3.4	$5,085,634.00
EROMANGA	ERO	8	$5,066,816.00
CITYVIEW	CVI	1.1	$5,060,580.00
PLANETGAS	PGS	2.5	$5,048,048.00
MORN STAR	MSH	5.4	$5,043,488.00
TRAFFIC	TTI	4	$5,023,654.00
OPTISCAN	OIL	4.2	$4,923,808.00
RIMFIRE	RIM	1.6	$4,907,618.00
FRESHTEL	FRE	2.7	$4,907,058.00
GULF MINES	GLM	7	$4,769,093.00
PANPALLAD	PPD	3.6	$4,757,264.00


----------



## jonnycage (6 April 2009)

and if you want to go under the 1 cent mark, check out pre, if your up for a little pain in your diet : )

JC


----------



## Johno (8 April 2009)

SLR market cap 52 million, share price 38c......


----------



## Sean K (9 April 2009)

Johno said:


> SLR market cap 52 million, share price 38c......



Thanks Johno.

I'll add this to the shares under 40c and market cap under $60m shall I?

Cheers.


----------



## Johno (9 April 2009)

I dunno if your taking the p*ss or not, but I thought i would mention it because its in the same ball park as what he's asking for. Cheap stocks with good fundamentals.


----------



## adobee (9 April 2009)

There are only two stocks I hold in this category BMY Brumby Resources which at times has been substanially out of this category and AAR..

I think alot of stocks in this category are hold and wait.. you have to find something with potential but they are in this category cause you will be waiting for the potential to be realised and huge profits made or the cash to dwindle away and loose your money !


----------



## Gilbert (29 April 2009)

Just looking into PHG. Third largest healthcare company in Australia, top two under monopolies restrictions. Cashflow positive. 6c today.


----------



## Jackpot (29 April 2009)

Hi guys

I like the idea of buying into quality penny stocks but the liquidity of the stocks concerned me. Most of the stocks in this category trades very thinly. Does that bother you guys at all? 

Any advice would be appreciated 

Cheers


----------



## Gilbert (30 April 2009)

Jackpot one of the reasons why they are cheap stock is *because* there’s no liquidity. It certainly doesn’t worry me – in fact it’s something to take advantage of until (hopefully) liquidity forms. 
G


----------



## Sean K (30 April 2009)

Jackpot said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I like the idea of buying into quality penny stocks but the liquidity of the stocks concerned me. Most of the stocks in this category trades very thinly. Does that bother you guys at all?
> 
> ...



It's risk/reward. Because they _generally_ only have a few shares on issue when they hit something good the sp can jun pretty hard. Same for bad news too, in the opposite direction.


----------



## Jackpot (1 May 2009)

Hi

If I may ask more, what are the things to look out for when trading such stocks?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Sean K (1 May 2009)

Jackpot said:


> Hi
> 
> If I may ask more, what are the things to look out for when trading such stocks?
> 
> Thanks in advance



Depends on your 'trading' approach. Some people find stocks through fundamental analysis and will buy into small caps with the view that they are undervalued, or have significant potential and just hold them long term without worrying too much about short term price movements, or even if they drop in price significantly. They will just wait till they are re-rated to a price they think is closer to fair value and then maybe sell and look for the next undervalued company. People who trade off technical analysis will buy and sell according to chart movements, have a stop loss plan, and/or a % gain in mind, or buy and sell according to support and resistance. Lots of different ways to skin the beast, you need to find out which way suits you the best.


----------



## ROE (1 May 2009)

Jackpot said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I like the idea of buying into quality penny stocks but the liquidity of the stocks concerned me. Most of the stocks in this category trades very thinly. Does that bother you guys at all?
> 
> ...




If you are a trader then liquidity is your priority
but if you are an investor and think you found a small cap that has potential to go large cap or mid cap then you just hang on for the ride, eat dividend in between and when it reach mid or large cap you find plenty of liquidity to offload at the price you want.

as by then most brokers will cover them and it get on the radar of fund managers.

I have small cap XRF I bought just before it pay the maiden dividend..price move up and down between 9-11 cents but I hold all those time and not going to sell it unless something fundamentally wrong with the stock  or when I can find better stocks to put my money into.


----------



## Jackpot (1 May 2009)

kennas said:


> Depends on your 'trading' approach. Some people find stocks through fundamental analysis and will buy into small caps with the view that they are undervalued, or have significant potential and just hold them long term without worrying too much about short term price movements, or even if they drop in price significantly. They will just wait till they are re-rated to a price they think is closer to fair value and then maybe sell and look for the next undervalued company. People who trade off technical analysis will buy and sell according to chart movements, have a stop loss plan, and/or a % gain in mind, or buy and sell according to support and resistance. Lots of different ways to skin the beast, you need to find out which way suits you the best.







ROE said:


> If you are a trader then liquidity is your priority
> but if you are an investor and think you found a small cap that has potential to go large cap or mid cap then you just hang on for the ride, eat dividend in between and when it reach mid or large cap you find plenty of liquidity to offload at the price you want.
> 
> as by then most brokers will cover them and it get on the radar of fund managers.
> ...




Thanks guys for the advice.
Can you let me know if this idea of mine is flawed.

I will buy into stocks that are trading at less than half a cent, the lower the better actually. Since 0.001 is the lowest movement on ASX, any movement up will be at least a 20% profit. Obviously the price could go down but there will be limited loss. I mean if I buy in 1 million shares at $0.005, it will cost me $5000 so my loss will be $4000 (unless the stock delist and my shares become $0 value). The upside however is unlimited. 1 tick up in my favour is 20%. I think the criteria to my strategy is volatility and liquidity....cos I dont want to be holding the stocks for a few years without movement.

This morning I placed a trade on RSN at $0.002....but I couldnt get the stocks at that price. It closed at $0.003. Arrg....50% profit gone 

How does my idea sound? Is it workable...what are other factors I have to consider


----------



## springhill (1 May 2009)

Jackpot said:


> Thanks guys for the advice.
> Can you let me know if this idea of mine is flawed.
> 
> I will buy into stocks that are trading at less than half a cent, the lower the better actually. Since 0.001 is the lowest movement on ASX, any movement up will be at least a 20% profit. Obviously the price could go down but there will be limited loss. I mean if I buy in 1 million shares at $0.005, it will cost me $5000 so my loss will be $4000 (unless the stock delist and my shares become $0 value). The upside however is unlimited. 1 tick up in my favour is 20%. I think the criteria to my strategy is volatility and liquidity....cos I dont want to be holding the stocks for a few years without movement.
> ...




Im no expert Jackpot, but one aspect to consider is volume of trade. All well and good buying at 0.002, but how long is the sell list at 0.003? U could find yourself *WAY* down the list of sellers. U wont be the only one with that kind of trade & profit margin in mind. Could be stuck with a dog if there are no buyers. These stocks are 0.002 for a reason, very few ppl want them
Just expressing my simpiltons opinion
Futhermore, i nearly got caught with one of these that consolidated, just got out in time thank God, its been a disaster ever since!
Hope it works for you


----------



## Jackpot (2 May 2009)

springhill said:


> Im no expert Jackpot, but one aspect to consider is volume of trade. All well and good buying at 0.002, but how long is the sell list at 0.003? U could find yourself *WAY* down the list of sellers. U wont be the only one with that kind of trade & profit margin in mind. Could be stuck with a dog if there are no buyers. These stocks are 0.002 for a reason, very few ppl want them
> Just expressing my simpiltons opinion
> Futhermore, i nearly got caught with one of these that consolidated, just got out in time thank God, its been a disaster ever since!
> Hope it works for you




Hi Springhill

Good point.
That was my concern as well. If I bought in a stock with low liquidity I will have difficulty trying to offload when the price move in my favour.
Well guess this isnt a great idea afterall 

Anyone knows of any stocks that are trading in the price range I was looking at and with high liquidity 

Do you think HAW fit in the bill


----------



## springhill (2 May 2009)

Jackpot said:


> Hi Springhill
> 
> Good point.
> That was my concern as well. If I bought in a stock with low liquidity I will have difficulty trying to offload when the price move in my favour.
> ...




Cripes mate you're f***ing game! With 1.15 billion shares out there and basically no trade volume, except for an obvious leak coming up to recent announcements, you'd make a great Japanese kamikaze pilot. I wouldnt touch it with a barge pole. Take a look at the buy/sell depth
LOL dunno if ur being sarcastic, but good luck!


----------



## Jackpot (2 May 2009)

springhill said:


> Cripes mate you're f***ing game! With 1.15 billion shares out there and basically no trade volume, except for an obvious leak coming up to recent announcements, you'd make a great Japanese kamikaze pilot. I wouldnt touch it with a barge pole. Take a look at the buy/sell depth
> LOL dunno if ur being sarcastic, but good luck!




Oh come on springhill spare me that...
I am a novice no doubt, I wouldnt be asking question if I wasnt


----------



## springhill (2 May 2009)

Jackpot said:


> Oh come on springhill spare me that...
> I am a novice no doubt, I wouldnt be asking question if I wasnt




Your  denotes that your HAW question wasnt a serious one
Put ur arrow on it and ul see it implies sarcasm, those stupid funny little guys can change the whole context of what ur saying
I wasnt sure, thats all


----------



## hobo-jo (2 May 2009)

AAM comes pretty close to meeting those figures, 12c share price, $12m market cap.

Here are a few rough notes I made recently. Don't currently hold, but looking to buy in possibly soon.

*AAM*
Junior gold explorer about to become producer (expected later this year)
Current market cap around $12m
Expected annual output of 30,000oz pa once producing
Expected cash cost of $600p/oz ($800p/oz total cash cost?)
Have $2.8m in cash reserves
Need approximately $10m to start producing for startup costs

Negatives:
Needs to raise funds (around $10m, maybe less if they use some reserve cash)
Could do this by selling more shares, diluting the current share price
May have trouble finding capital via a loan with credit markets still tight
Gold price in downward channel could send the short term stock price lower

Positives:
Mines located in Australia, so is low risk
Low costs to start producing
If expected production targets are met, debt could be repaid within 12 months
At $800 cost, $1250 sell AAM could be C/F+ by $12m+ per year from year 2
Tightly held stock (low volume) indicates good long term expectations 

Current share price: $.12
Expected share price – 18 months: $1+


----------



## springhill (2 May 2009)

If there are any suggestions put forward in this thread, it would be proper for the person to disclose whether they are holding or not


----------



## micasp (3 May 2009)

Jackpot said:


> Thanks guys for the advice.
> Can you let me know if this idea of mine is flawed.
> 
> I will buy into stocks that are trading at less than half a cent, the lower the better actually. Since 0.001 is the lowest movement on ASX, any movement up will be at least a 20% profit. Obviously the price could go down but there will be limited loss. I mean if I buy in 1 million shares at $0.005, it will cost me $5000 so my loss will be $4000 (unless the stock delist and my shares become $0 value). The upside however is unlimited. 1 tick up in my favour is 20%. I think the criteria to my strategy is volatility and liquidity....cos I dont want to be holding the stocks for a few years without movement.
> ...




the buy list for RSN at 0.002 is around 60 million shares
so your behind that, i had a buy order out for a few weeks on the same stock but changed my mind
lots of people want to buy at 0.002 and lots want to sell at 0.003 for exactly the same reason
no one compromises tho and the result is very low volume of trade, many days with no trades at all


----------



## Julia (3 May 2009)

I'm interested to know why any of you posting on this thread particularly are looking for shares in this bracket?   Anyone?


----------



## nathanblack (3 May 2009)

i think they are purely interested because a small movement of 0.1c or 0.5c subject to asx rules, can represent a high percentage gain.

eg buy a stock for $0.002 and sell for $0.003(the smallest allowable movement) results in a 50% gain. To gain 50% on more expensive stock eg $40.00, you would require to sell for $60.00 for the same margin.

but as has been pointed out, liquidity is the flaw in this strategy. also i used an extreme example. buying a 5c stock and selling at 5.5c is probably quite achievable volatility/volume/liquidity wise but could probably be done with equal ease and less risk with a stock like qantas. buy qan on a low day for $1.50 and sell for $1.65.

the only thing would be you require great timing to close out qantas in the same trading day but its easily achieved within a few days or week.


----------



## Julia (3 May 2009)

Thanks for reply, Nathan.  I guess I was thinking that if you have X dollars to invest what difference does it make how many shares it buys.  I take your point.


----------

